# Extrapyramidal side effect



## jessv1910 (Jun 22, 2011)

How do I code Extrapyramidal side effect due to stimulants? The part that I have a problem is that the doctor only recorded "Extrapyramidal side effect". She didnt say "disease" or "syndrome" and I'm having a hard time finding just a side effect or symptom. Does the doctor need to record either disease or syndrome or not necessary? Would it be safe to code 333.90 without it?


----------



## Kimmers (Jun 23, 2011)

Query the MD. There are too many variables left unanswered.


----------



## mjb5019 (Jul 8, 2011)

*adverse effects*

Take a look at 995.89 with an external cause code from the table of drugs & chemicals if you can get the md to tell you if the stimulants were in therapeutic use. (E940.9)




Mj


----------

